# Lavaca County Rut



## BigBuckCK (Apr 17, 2013)

Heading up to bow hunt this weekend and was wondering if the rut has started up or has anyone been seeing any movement? Not many Rubs/scrapes as of last week. Usually we see them beginning to move a lot in the second weekend of November but this year seems slow.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I've seen some bucks acting goofy around here, usually right about now is prime time. Very few deer going to feeders now, even the hogs aren't showing up, lots of oak trees around Lavaca Co.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

This pretty much tell that story!!!!
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=656729&highlight=weimer


----------



## wishin4fishin (May 21, 2004)

We were at the ranch on the 17th of OCT and they were running pretty hard already. We are just outside of Speaks in Lavaca county. Normally they are pretty much done by opening weekend. Have an occasional buck pushing a doe but for normal years it's winding down now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mongo45 (Aug 3, 2013)

wishin4fishin said:


> We were at the ranch on the 17th of OCT and they were running pretty hard already. We are just outside of Speaks in Lavaca county. Normally they are pretty much done by opening weekend. Have an occasional buck pushing a doe but for normal years it's winding down now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If your just outside Speaks I'm just a couple if miles from you. He'll we may be neighbors and not even know it. I've been at the ranch every weekend this month and deer have not been running they way they have by this time in the past. We still have bucks running together as late as last Sunday and bag me can pics are nothing exciting. Thank the acorns or that. I'm headed back in the morning, hope for a turn around


----------



## Mongo45 (Aug 3, 2013)

Game cam pics***


----------



## LawyerUp (Jan 2, 2013)

Mongo45 said:


> If your just outside Speaks I'm just a couple if miles from you. He'll we may be neighbors and not even know it. I've been at the ranch every weekend this month and deer have not been running they way they have by this time in the past. We still have bucks running together as late as last Sunday and bag me can pics are nothing exciting. Thank the acorns or that. I'm headed back in the morning, hope for a turn around


I am also just down the road from Speaks and there were bucks rutting hard in the 2-3rd week of October, but I didn't see any activity last week. I agree the rut is usually over early around here.


----------



## lou5036 (Aug 12, 2005)

My place is near speaks also im off C.R 14 about 6 miles down the dirt road.Ive always seen bucks at my place Opening weekend and at Thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## Mongo45 (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm off 530 about 5 miles before Lazy J's. I've been hunting here my whole life and like I said typical is last 2 weeks of bow and first 2 sometimes 3 of general is good, prime time is usually youth weekend but this year things have been slow. I guess we'll see how it goes, having lunch in el campo then headed back to the ranch for a final bow hunt. Good luck to you all


----------



## Mongo45 (Aug 3, 2013)

Have any of you close to me seen this guy? Biggest deer I've ever had on camera, this last year. And haven't seen him again


----------



## lou5036 (Aug 12, 2005)

Heres a Pic It Looks close


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Hell they're almost done rutting in Jackson County.

TH


----------



## Mongo45 (Aug 3, 2013)

No picture Lou


----------



## lou5036 (Aug 12, 2005)

sorry im having a hard time sending the pic. Mongo.


----------



## lou5036 (Aug 12, 2005)

Hey Mongo how did you do this weekend? I had the opening weekend blues!!!some how my feeder was empty and the deer didnt come by my feeder and then there must have been 10 shots taken by other people around me which was strange because there has been nobody hunting near my place in the last 5 yrs..Before the Sat, afternoon hunt i fixed my feeder and went to town to get some Brookshore Bros to get some Fried Chicken for supper got back in my stand at 4:00pm saw two 8 pointers that weren't legal the first one was close to being legal and the second one was a little one and he jumped the fence and 5 mnutes later I herd a shot and hit.I guess that little fella didn't make it.also herd a lot of shots again. This morning I only saw A spike with fork but he was moving too fast about 180 yds away..Didn't hear any other shots this morning That was nice . Hope your luck was better then mine.


----------



## JDubya (Sep 26, 2012)

Saw a small 8 this morning chasing a doe around noon in Lavaca....but I heard just about as many gun shots opening morning...guess everyone got one but me


----------



## spiwonka (Jan 29, 2009)

I've been Trying to catch up with this buck, but he's been very sly! Close to 530 and navidad river. Acorns are crazy this year, but we've been seeing bucks chasing does everywhere for about the last three weeks, but it seems to have started later and much slower this year then most. I have never seen him at the feeder, but this 80 yards from my feeder at the end of my shooting lane. Hopefully he will slip up sooner or later.

!


----------



## wishin4fishin (May 21, 2004)

spiwonka said:


> I've been Trying to catch up with this buck, but he's been very sly! Close to 530 and navidad river. Acorns are crazy this year, but we've been seeing bucks chasing does everywhere for about the last three weeks, but it seems to have started later and much slower this year then most. I have never seen him at the feeder, but this 80 yards from my feeder at the end of my shooting lane. Hopefully he will slip up sooner or later.
> 
> !


If you are at 530 and the Navidad river we are very close to one another. I think that is a buck I saw last year on opening weekend and never saw again. Had pics of him before the season but only saw him once and didn't have time to get off a shot. Gotta check to see if I can find the pic. Very similar looking.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wishin4fishin (May 21, 2004)

Here is another shot of him.









Maybe not the same deer but very similar and we are close to one another.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spiwonka (Jan 29, 2009)

wishin4fishin said:


> Here is another shot of him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems to be the same back..if not the same, they have to be related. that makes for some nice hunting, as you just never know when he may slip up! Sent you a pm wish4fishing


----------



## T-Roy (Oct 4, 2004)

It is full on RUT in Lavaca County. Was the death of an 8 pt for my son.


----------



## Mongo45 (Aug 3, 2013)

lou5036 said:


> Hey Mongo how did you do this weekend? I had the opening weekend blues!!!some how my feeder was empty and the deer didnt come by my feeder and then there must have been 10 shots taken by other people around me which was strange because there has been nobody hunting near my place in the last 5 yrs..Before the Sat, afternoon hunt i fixed my feeder and went to town to get some Brookshore Bros to get some Fried Chicken for supper got back in my stand at 4:00pm saw two 8 pointers that weren't legal the first one was close to being legal and the second one was a little one and he jumped the fence and 5 mnutes later I herd a shot and hit.I guess that little fella didn't make it.also herd a lot of shots again. This morning I only saw A spike with fork but he was moving too fast about 180 yds away..Didn't hear any other shots this morning That was nice . Hope your luck was better then mine.


No such luck Lou, saw a shooter with I'm guessing 16" spread unknown points at about 150yrds eating with a doe in some thick brush across the fence on my neighbors place. Like you and JDubya said everybody was shooting except us 3 and my old man. I've never heard so many shots so close to me in the almost 20 years I've hunted there. I really got the blues Sunday morning when I could here ducks buzzing my deer blind headed to the other neighbors pond 60 yards from me. Hey, that's why it's called hunting. 
As far as the deer goes y'all's pics look pretty close but all nice deer. Like I said that's te biggest I've ever had on camera


----------



## Mongo45 (Aug 3, 2013)

Well men? Anyone's luck ever turn? I know I've talked to a few of ya and its been rather disappointing thus far. Im headed down tomorrow after lunch to give it another go. These city bucks are chasing does hard here at home which is about a month late so I've got high hopes for the weekend. Happy hunting everyone


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Real slow around these parts, don't see it getting much better anytime soon, rut is over and acorns are aplenty, good luck tho!


----------



## Mongo45 (Aug 3, 2013)

SSST said:


> Real slow around these parts, don't see it getting much better anytime soon, rut is over and acorns are aplenty, good luck tho!


HAHA!!! So not much has changed since bow season... Its all good a few cold Shiner's and some campfire will suffice


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I measure deer for the Shiner contest, Lavaca Co. has one giant turned in, and after that it is way down. But, you never know, just enjoy the hunt and whatever happens, happens.


----------



## micklitz (Apr 1, 2011)

I think that this is the buck SSST said was leading the Shiner Big Buck Contest, but from 2012?


----------



## lou5036 (Aug 12, 2005)

Nope been real slow at my place,Havent been hearing any shots near by which is a good thing.I dont think ill try it out again until Thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Micklitz, it's a long way from Old Moulton to where the 15 pt was killed, which may be a good thing for you, if that buck is still alive, he should be a beast this year.


----------



## micklitz (Apr 1, 2011)

That buck I posted did come from somewhere else for 3 days last year. I was lucky to get a picture of him. Those genes are odd and don't exist on any other deer we have here. 

The tine length is in reverse order.


----------



## spiwonka (Jan 29, 2009)

Havnt seen much either, just same young bucks. Few pics from before july! I see the red deer come and go, he isnt coming to feeder, just strolls by. Hes narrow, but tall. He has a kicker coming out of his base. The thing is, you just never know what will come skirt the feeders! Hopefully we will get a little frost pretty soon to kill some green stuff back and make the hit the feeders more. I have a ten with a couple inch kicker coming off of his longest tine coming to the feeder. Hope to get a few pics of him soon.


----------



## Mongo45 (Aug 3, 2013)

Yes sir, ranch was quiet this weekend, other than a few screaming woodies I bagged. You've got some nice looking deer, if they walk a few more years tht would be great. Maybe they'll cross the river and head over to my place. Haha


----------



## lou5036 (Aug 12, 2005)

Anybody seen anything lately?.I'll be back at my place tomorrow and
hunt till Sunday.


----------



## Mongo45 (Aug 3, 2013)

Have been down there every weekend and not squat, just a few pigs moving to fast to get a shot on. My old man shot a bobcat yesterday evening but that's it


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

It's just gonna be one of those years guys, only positive is alot of bucks should make it thru the year and will be 1 yr older next year. My Dad said he's getting a few more deer at his feeder so maybe the acorns are playing out.


----------



## TXplugger (Nov 26, 2007)

I hunt near ezzell and it's been real slow. We had several decent bucks on cam during sept and October but nothing but doe and young bucks since the last week in oct. Hunted 3 out of 4 wknds since rifle opener and haven't had much luck. On the way out last wknd saw a doe in a field (not where I hnt) and looked behind her and saw a nice buck with his nose to the ground and moving her way. It's my first yr hunting Lavaca co in years and my land owner told me they would possibly hit another rut around thanksgiving. I'm hoping this wknd is gonna be the time cause it's been slow so far. Headed out early fri AM to spend the rest of the wknd. Good luck to all and happy thanksgiving.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

My Dad's lease is close to you, they have 900 acres right off 77 on Ezzell Road.


----------

